# 2022.07.03 • Trovoada na Praia do Areão (Vagos)



## windchill (8 Jul 2022 às 14:05)

Estas são algumas das fotos de raios que consegui captar nas dunas da Praia do Areão, numa madrugada de stormchasing em que a chuva e a neblina atrapalharam um pouco. 
Ainda assim, consegui estes registos! 
Espero que gostem... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwTcgx]
	
2022.07.03 - 035748 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRVuJ]
	
2022.07.03 - 040908 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRMxV]
	
2022.07.03 - 042211 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUmYT]
	
2022.07.03 - 043109 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwTceZ]
	
2022.07.03 - 043700 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRVt1]
	
2022.07.03 - 044210 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwTced]
	
2022.07.03 - 045045 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (8 Jul 2022 às 14:07)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwTcdB]
	
2022.07.03 - 045222 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUmWZ]
	
2022.07.03 - 045431 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwRVrn]
	
2022.07.03 - 050815 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUmVG]
	
2022.07.03 - 051443 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUmV1]
	
2022.07.03 - 052508 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nwUmUp]
	
2022.07.03 - 060618 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 16:36)

Fantásticas, como sempre! Queremos uma exposição! O teu trabalho é espectacular!


----------



## Aine (8 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Excelentes fotos, estão fantásticas!


----------

